
Ask HN: Modern solutions to balance checkbook? - paulryanrogers
With reports of bank glitches I&#x27;m interested in balancing my checkbooks again after nearly a decade. Though I hate the extra work and would prefer to automate the process as much as practical. Gnucash looks interesting despite what looks to be a lot of technical hurdles getting it to with with my bank&#x27;s API.<p>Does anyone have suggestions or experiences to share?
======
pwg
ledger

[https://www.ledger-cli.org/](https://www.ledger-cli.org/)

